# Going to Re-Breed, should I bring her in



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 13, 2010)

So, after the unfortunate events earlier this week.  I've decided to re-breed my favorite rabbit.  She would then be due in the middle of December.  My ? is, since they are not in a barn, should I bring her in around the time of her due date to avoid the last catastrophe with the cold?  My bed room and the laundry room used to be a garage and is not insulated, thus still being cold, but not freezing.  I know I shouldn't bring her in to the warm part of the house, right? I just didn't know if a change of habitation would cause any distress or another bad outcome.


----------



## Cargo (Nov 14, 2010)

If you have a cage you can bring inside that should be fine. Just bring her in with some extra time to get used to her surroundings. 
People have rabbit indoors all the time. Just be aware that they may need some transition time going back outside so they have a chance to get used to the cold if it is below freezing.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 14, 2010)

I wold bring her in the house if it gets extremely cold. It would be a very good idea, even if you think it's too cold for the babies, bring them in!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 15, 2010)

thank-you for responding.  I do have one of those cages with the tray in the bottom that I use to bring roosters home in. It's pretty good size, but easy to carry.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Nov 15, 2010)

My husband isn't too keen on my bringing in my animals, but all I do is give THE look and he caves.  After the last trama of the deceased babies I'm sure he'd rather avoid the wreck that I was. lol


----------

